

Show HN: CloudFIRE – Open-Source Replacement for Cloudflare + Pubnub - nvk
https://github.com/coinkite/CloudFIRE

======
staunch
Very interesting project. But it was far too much of a delay when I visited
your site: [https://coinkite.com/](https://coinkite.com/) much more than
CloudFlare ever causes, I believe.

Ultimately this isn't a replacement for CloudFlare at all though. Their
primary service is only possible by having more servers and more bandwidth
than the bad guys can muster for DDoS attacks.

------
DanielDent
This is very cool. Doesn't quite provide the hundreds of gigabits/second of
capacity that cloudflare does.

I also wouldn't undervalue the global reputation data they have from servicing
so many websites.

But still, this is cool :).

------
nvk
Just FYI, all the hackers out there: not yet in production!

------
ryanlol
Considering all serious attackers already bypass the CF browser check, what's
the point?

